
MIT and Nasa engineers demonstrate a new kind of airplane wing - hourislate
http://news.mit.edu/2019/engineers-demonstrate-lighter-flexible-airplane-wing-0401
======
impostir
I wonder on the specific amount this could improve overall efficiency. I can't
find the source paper, but I bet is possible that this innovation could make
winged drones viable for non-militaries.

------
Someone
I guess the paper should be at
[https://www.liebertpub.com/loi/soro](https://www.liebertpub.com/loi/soro), in
the April issue, but that isn’t there yet, so I don’t know whether it’s open
access.

I did find a probably related paper at
[https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/1361-665X/ab0ea2/...](https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/1361-665X/ab0ea2/meta)
(paywalled)

[https://www.liebertpub.com/doi/full/10.1089/soro.2016.0032](https://www.liebertpub.com/doi/full/10.1089/soro.2016.0032)
(2017) also seems related and is online photos of the structures.

